# Best way to wrap leather around a knife handle?



## wesgillock (Dec 15, 2008)

wrap it wet split last 2inches and tie. tuck ends while wet and let dry. will really tighten up when dry


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

I would find a book on whip making (leathercraft) and see if you could adapt something from there to do the job. Probably a stockwhip or bullwhip will have something like what you are looking for. I would also use kangaroo hide lacing which can most likely be purchased from your average leathercraft shop :smile:


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

I do not build knives, my buddy does. recurvefan. But I have wrapped my clutch and front brake levers on my CR250 dirt bike when I raced for a better feel especially in wet conditions. I used a good super glue to start the wrap and to end. Then after it dries I wet the leather and it shrunk tight. It worked great and never came off with extreme racing conditions. Just another perspective.

JT


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

Soak the leather lacing in water. Wrap while it is wet. Tuck the last few wraps 3 to 4 times around each other. When it dries it will be super tight and strong. Another vote for kangaroo lacing.


----------



## john kristian (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks all. Really great ideas. JK


----------

